# myspace



## motman440 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi
just wondering if anyone had a myspace profile?


----------



## pixie (Nov 26, 2006)

i do..


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 26, 2006)

ooh! OOOH!! *squirms in seat and raises hand* i do!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 26, 2006)

add me up www.myspace.com/l_am_the_luck_child


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep


----------



## Horsy (Nov 26, 2006)

I do =D

www.myspace.com/Zukharla


----------



## pixie (Nov 28, 2006)

www.myspace.com/pixieapples


----------



## mitchyj (Nov 28, 2006)

i do


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 28, 2006)

cmon pplz, put em up and start adding! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchyj (Nov 28, 2006)

thats mine http://www.myspace.com/55mitch


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

bug_collector nice space thing i dont have one so i know nothing aout them lol
and pixi your is great to your friend evil pinapple is quite good looking


----------



## cam (Nov 28, 2006)

www.myspace.com/camsydawg


----------



## codeth (Nov 28, 2006)

www.myspace.com/crazycodeth


----------



## pixie (Nov 28, 2006)

pythonlover.. i will tell her you said that


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

lol please do


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a myspace profile............


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/gaz_robot


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2006)

i have a spaces one.. but i recently limited its availability because an ex GF is E-stalking and my GF's ex BF is E-stalking... if they E-stalk at the right time they might meet up... hehe... Then they could go E-stalk somewhere else!!

All I need to do is modify and replace... will wait till the holidays when it's too hot to do anything productive!

Spaces as below... watch this space...


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 29, 2007)

i've got myspace but i cant show my url here because it somes up as little ********* but if ya want to check it out then my display name is my name is sam


----------



## NRE-808 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, mine is --> www.myspace.com/uttersickness


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/zabbys theres mine


----------



## monix (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmm i will post mine in time.... but mr Gaz-robot.. u r in my extended network hehehe...

well know peoplez that i know anyway.... such a small world this is..


----------



## Vipercat (Jan 29, 2007)

My space is between the desk and the chair in front of the computer !


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 29, 2007)

i do http://www.myspace.com/hogey5


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2007)

www.myspace.com/sundoesntriseatall


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jan 29, 2007)

yea i do too.. not that i really know how to use it.. but one of my friends has one and wanted me to get one so been there done that..
www.myspace.com/hoppa01


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 29, 2007)

me2


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

lol whats my space ???????


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 29, 2007)

monix said:


> hmmm i will post mine in time.... but mr Gaz-robot.. u r in my extended network hehehe...
> 
> well know peoplez that i know anyway.... such a small world this is..



we know the same peoplez ,who?
it would have to be phil, sam or victor maybe.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

lol i thought my space was between my ears lol


----------



## monix (Jan 29, 2007)

GAZ-ROBOT said:


> we know the same peoplez ,who?
> it would have to be phil, sam or victor maybe.


 
nope... i really should say that my PARTNER's old friends from years past..... as he is from briztown, i am not..... sorry for the collusion... but it is my duty to confuse

but oh.. and Zim & I go WAYYYYYYY back


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 29, 2007)

who what, hangover is kicking in. do i know your partner.....


----------



## monix (Jan 29, 2007)

sowwy.... 


there is a possibility judging from photos & obvious level of abstraction

but i cannot pm u(?), & i rather not bore the masses with my life history etc..  
so i guess another day..


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 29, 2007)

lol tell us all we dont care lol


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 29, 2007)

monix said:


> sowwy....
> 
> 
> there is a possibility judging from photos & obvious level of abstraction
> ...



ok ,cool............


----------



## monix (Jan 30, 2007)

wow.... i was more right than i realised!


my boy had his first cigarette with u when he was a little wun... 

bad influence u! i like u already! lol

gotta luv a small world


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Jan 31, 2007)

check mine out http://billabonggirl4.spaces.live.com/


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you'll find alot of the younger ones will have one..


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 31, 2007)

monix said:


> wow.... i was more right than i realised!
> 
> 
> my boy had his first cigarette with u when he was a little wun...
> ...




Hey monix

It's funny cause most people I know from when I was a kid say they had my first cigarette with me or they had my first drink with me and so on and so on  was I realy that bad an influence?damn......:shock:

It is a small world, you always find people were you least expect it ............8)

I'm glad to see you got him into herps , pity he wasen't into herps when we were at school I would have had someone to talk reptiles with that was my age,then there would have been 2 weirdos:lol: but not many people were into herps back then so you know......

xoxo GaZzA MaZzA


----------



## monix (Jan 31, 2007)

interestingly regardless of the years past u guys have alot more incommon than u prob realise.
most of the art u have on your myspace he has... music tastes...etc


cant wait to meet your slithery ones....


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jan 31, 2007)

You wait till you meet Suzoko my big scrub python everyone's scared of him cause of his size but he's a realy friendly python just a bit more alert cause he's a scrubbie,he's only tagged me once and that was my fault....


----------



## dwc995 (Jan 31, 2007)

I do too!

www.myspace.com/dcoleman35


----------



## TANN-MANN (Jan 31, 2007)

heres mine http://www.myspace.com/tann_mann_inc


----------



## Kaotic (Jan 31, 2007)

ooooh everyone add me to their myspace..... http://www.myspace.com/edelweis86


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

My space sucks!
They wont let me join up!
Stupid bloody $^&%%*^


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 31, 2007)

lol what did u do for them not to let u join


----------



## junglecarpet (Feb 2, 2007)

myspace.com/msp85princess


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/andychant


----------



## DiamondLIPS (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/jazmine83


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 11, 2007)

i used to , but (apparently) i was spending too much time on-line and neglecting my significant other......  

...might get another later on down the track ;P


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 11, 2007)

made 1 today coz i was bored....

www.myspace.com/morelia_matt


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 13, 2007)

www.myspace.com/leiiigh


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 13, 2007)

Heheh I do...


----------



## horsenz (Apr 13, 2007)

i do 2


----------



## Bryony (Apr 13, 2007)

i have one now  

myspace.com/bryony_girl


----------



## nickamon (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't believe in MySpace.


----------

